# Mac Moisture Feed



## amandamakeup (Apr 21, 2005)

I got a sample of moisture feed today. just wondering if anyone has ever used it before and what you think? I've never used mac skincare products before, but since I have the Pro card, I figured I should! 
Thanks!


----------



## rouquinne (Apr 22, 2005)

i really like the Moisture Feed eye cream.  it absorbs quickly, is non-greasy and works quite well.


----------

